
What language should I learn? - robinwarren
http://jobstractor.com/what-language-should-I-learn/
======
rwl
It would be fun to see the data in the other direction: where should I move if
I know...?

------
kabdib
Cupertino, CA said "Java"

That is very funny.

Has someone done the reverse? "All I know is PL/1, FORTRAN and Java, where
should I move to?"

Or: "I'd rather not live next to any FORTH programmers. What neighborhoods
should I avoid?"

Or: "Are there any hot chicks / cute guys who know Ruby who live in a nice
place?"

~~~
amirmc
Whereas San Francisco said "Objective-C"

Edit: I think I just got the joke. Mountain View also says "Objective-C"

For those catching up, Cupertino is the location of Apple's HQ , whereas
Mountain View is Google's HQ. Elsewhere in the comments people mention iOS vs
Android.

------
angersock
Wow, in Houston, the answer is apparently SQL.

Sometimes, I really, really hate this town.

~~~
zalzane
Everything around me in a 15 mile radius wants me to learn java. Programming
gods help us all.

~~~
marmot1101
As a Java programmer I see no problem with this.

------
peterhi
How about ranking by how well they pay. There might be loads of PHP jobs out
there but round these parts they have been advertised as "meets minimum
national wage". McD pays better

------
marmot1101
For a laugh, click the farthest right share icon.

~~~
jere
Oh, that is brilliant.

------
jere
This is saying I should learn EmptyString, which is a pretty neat language
since all programs are quines.

Ah, the joys of living in the boonies...

------
wheaties
NYC listed 1 job for C, 1 job for Ruby and 1 job for Python. Evidently people
aren't tweeting jobs on Twitter in NYC?

------
k_kelly
Europe is just PHP as far as the eye can see. I think Berlin is the only major
city that bucks the trend.

~~~
div
If you search at country level, most are Java bastions. UK and France
excepted.

------
lmm
Would be more useful weighted by salary. (Or maybe I'm just saying that to
boost my favourite language).

~~~
sspiff
I agree. My query returns PHP, but PHP developers earn significantly less than
their C or Java equivalents, for instance.

------
sspiff
> You should learn PHP

I need to relocate.

------
snomad
Maybe add a filter for industry?

Sacramento, CA came back with Java, that is probably due to the high number of
government jobs. If you exclude government, you probably would get C# / .NET.

------
drakeandrews
Apparently both Cambridge and "Canadia" are inside London, and their search is
catching a fair amount of stuff that isn't a job advert from twitter.

------
wcchandler
Finally found a spot with Ruby as #1 -- Boulder, CO.

------
apunic
NYC, Berlin: JS

SF, PA, MV: Objective-C

Paris, London, Barcelona, Moskow: PHP

~~~
tomphoolery
you got obj-c for PA? I got JavaScript for Philly...

~~~
apunic
Palo Alto

------
C1D
Any one in Sydney is gonna have a hard time: PHP, SQL and Java. Luckily
Melbourne is JS.

------
myko
This is fun to play with, though it looks like it generally comes down to
Obj-C vs Java.

~~~
robinwarren
PHP is on top globally so must feature heavily somewhere. Glad you like it :)

~~~
angersock
"Feature heavy" would indeed be a way of describing PHP.

~~~
kabdib
Yeah. Programming in PHP is like swimming with anvils tied to your ankles.
Every time I write something that increases the amount of processing on a
page, I feel like I'm stabbing a kitten.

~~~
C1D
:) I know exactly what you mean.

------
tosseraccount
To keep up in the current state of the software field, then Guajrati or
Mandarin.

~~~
glitchdout
I would go with just English, actually.

~~~
michaelpinto
Actually you would be surprised how few coders can actually speak "plain
english". The one lesson I've learned over the years is that coders who can
talk to non-coders tend to do very well in the real world over time.

------
hackerboos
London, Brighton, Liverpool, Manchester - PHP

------
gridmaths
javascript. Then lisp if you get hooked and want to go deeper, then back to
javascript

------
Toshio
I searched for Silicon Valley, just for kicks. It said I should learn Java.

What gives?

~~~
krapp
Maybe the Java jobs are open because SV developers don't want to go near them?
If that's the case then I bet there's a lot of PHP work over there too.

(Austin listed Java as well... that sounds about right actually.)

